# Where to find Bee Packages



## chrisl (Jan 20, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone could tell me where to find bee packages. I'm in NW Missouri.
Thanks in advance.
Chris


----------



## daycab (Oct 19, 2004)

Rossman Apiaries in Georgia are sending ours in May. $59.50 + shipping with marked and clipped queens. 800-333-7677.
www.gabees.com/


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

There is usally a supplier list at beesource.com.
look thru the list to see who has some in the area you are looking for.

 Al


----------

